# Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review - Update: Lux measurements



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

Just got my Lumapower M3-Transformer today, awsome little EDC flashlight.

Nice HAIII finish, no flaws. 2 tailcaps is included, one tacitcal and another 2-stage reverse clicky, nice I think.

As the name says, this little flashlight can "transform", meaning that it can use diffrent batteries with the included batteri tubes (1xCR123A, 1xAA, 2xAA) + it can use a tactically switch or reverse clicky.

A punch is included, that can not only hold the flashlight, but also a battery (2xCR123A, or 1xAA).

The beam of the M3 is very smooth of a XR-E based flashlight, it has an OP-Reflector, that really almost iliminates the dark ring issue (not total though).

Now to the pictures ...










From left: M1, LP-Mini, M3, L1D-CE, T5





























































And now to some beamshots, all flashlights is running on Li-Ion 1x3.7v battery, the beamshots is about 1m from the wall, all on high.

Left: Fenix L1D-CE, Right: Lumapower M3




Left: Fenix L1D-CE, Right: Lumapower M3, 2-Stops underexposed




Left: Lumapower LP-Mini, Right: Lumapower M3




Left: Lumapower LP-Mini, Right: Lumapower M3, 2-Stops underexposed




Left: Lumapower M1, Right: Lumapower M3




Left: Lumapower M1, Right: Lumapower M3, 2-Stops underexposed




Left: Amilite T5, Right: Lumapower M3




Left: Amilite T5, Right: Lumapower M3, 2-Stops underexposed





---

Update: Beam shots with various batteries and in flood mode
Update: More beam shots on distance of 12-14m vs various flashlights

.---

Update: Here is the size of the M3 in numbers, and compared to other in its class:

*Lumapower M3:*
_Length_: CR123A body: *9.7*cm, 1xAA body: *11.2*cm, 2xAA body: *16.1*cm
_Diameter_: Head: *2.2*cm, Body: *2.2*cm, Tailcap: *2.2*cm

*Fenix L1D-C:*
_Length_: *9.6*cm
_Diameter_: Head: *2.1*cm, Body: *1.8-2.0*cm, Tailcap: *2.0*cm
*
Amilite T5:*
_Length_: *9.2*cm
_Diameter_: Head: *2.4*cm, Body: *2.0*cm, Tailcap: *2.0*cm

---

Update: Some runtime tests.

Runtime on High with AW's protected 3.7v high current 750mah RCR123A cell: *1*hour *9*min *56*sec
Runtime on High with AW's protected 3.7v 750mah 14500 cell: *1*hour *28*min *59*sec
Runtime on High with 1xAA Ni-Mh 2600mah cell: 
*2*hour *25*min *22*sec to dead
After about *1*hour *30*min the flashlight dimmed to half brightness
From *1*hour *3*min to *2*hours and more the flashlight was even more dim, but with useful light
After *2*hours the flashlight quickly went dead and was very dim
Runtime on High with 2xAA Ni-Mh 2600mah cells:
*3*hour *22*min *37*sec to dead
After about *2*hours the brightness dimmed to half
From *2*hours to *3*hours the flashlight was even more dim, but with useful light
Over *3*hours the flashlight still produced some light, but quickly went dead

---

Update: Some more beam shots comparing the M3 to L1D-CE on Ni-Mh

---

Update: Here is some results of Overall Output in Lux:

_ Lumapower M3:_
1xAA on high: *3640* Lux
2xAA on high: *4300* Lux
1x14500 on high: *5880* Lux
1xRCR123A on high: *4390* Lux

Now just to compare:

_ Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *8340* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *10910* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP: *8140* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *8950* Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: *5540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: *8230* Lux
_Lumapower LP-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *7810* Lux
_ Fenix L1D-CE:_
1xAA on high: *3990* Lux
1x14500 on high: *8240* Lux
_Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:_
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4850* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4660* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *3020* Lux


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

whc,

Very nice report and great photos. Thank you.

What are your impressions of the focusing feature?

Also, how do you like the UI---I believe it's Low/Med. or Low/High?


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



AFAustin said:


> whc,
> 
> Very nice report and great photos. Thank you.
> 
> ...


 The focusing feature works great, nice flood, though I thing Lumapower have used a to small o-ring, the top part of the head "rattles" if flashlight is shaken in the flood mode.

The UI is perfect, like the Fenix L1T, loosen the head to get to low/medium mode, and tighten for high. It actually works with 3.7v Li-Ion battery . Personally I will use the tactically switch, don't really care for the 2-stage clicky, but when used it will go like this:

off->low->high/medium(if head is lossend)->off

The low will only work if the head is tightened, if loosened the flashlight goes off, so it is "only" a 3 mode UI. Only if you like very low is the 2-stage usable.

Will post some beam shots to see difference between high/medium/low, spot/flood and with various batteries later, my digicam's battery is in the charger right now .


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Thanks for the review whc ... quick question, what batteries exactly are you running for the comparison shots? For the L1DCE vs M3, are they both on 14500 Li-ions? And I presume you are using the AW RCR shown for both the D-mini and T5 comparisons?

Thanks!


----------



## luchs (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

hi whc,
what do you think about the colour of the led?
comparing it with the fenix (which is often a bit greenish).
do you think the L1D ce is brighter?? ( normaly only 3,OV??)

i'm very interested in the focus feature, perhaps you can take a photo showing the floody beam.

thanks a lot.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Very nice review, again. Thanks!
I like the fact that it looks quite thicker and a bit taller than then L1D, it must fit and feel excellent in your hands.
Just a couple of questions.

1. There are 2 pics of the M3 standing next to the L1D, and in one of them, the M3 is significantly taller? How come?

2. Could you post some comparative beamshots with the M3 on 1AA and 2AAs against the L1D?


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for the review whc ... quick question, what batteries exactly are you running for the comparison shots? For the L1DCE vs M3, are they both on 14500 Li-ions? And I presume you are using the AW RCR shown for both the D-mini and T5 comparisons?
> 
> Thanks!


 The both are running on 14500 in beams hots comparison (M3 vs. L1D-CE), else it is running on RCR123A.

LP-Mini uses AW's high current protected R123A, the T5 is running on Uniross protected lithium.


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



luchs said:


> hi whc,
> what do you think about the colour of the led?
> comparing it with the fenix (which is often a bit greenish).
> do you think the L1D ce is brighter?? ( normaly only 3,OV??)
> ...


 The tint is very white on M3, I think maybe I have bean lucky with my L1D-CE, it is the whites of all my XR-E's

The L1D-CE is brighter, and has got a more "focus" hot spot due to the smooth reflector. The M3 will possibly have longer runtime, will make some runtime tests later.

Floody beam is coming up, my digicam's battery is in the charger at this moment.


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



Lobo said:


> Very nice review, again. Thanks!
> I like the fact that it looks quite bigger and a bit taller than then L1D, it must fit and feel excellent in your hands.
> Just a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


 The M3 is good to hold in hand, though to big with the 2xAA battery tube I think.

The bigger M3 in the photos next to the L1D-CE is with the 1xAA battery tube, the smaller is with the CR123A battery tube.

More beam shots is coming ...


----------



## Lobo (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



whc said:


> More beam shots is coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great!


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

whc,

hows the clicky? i hope its not hard to press like M1.
can you compare M3 to MKIIX running 14500

Thanks


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

The clicky is fine, not hard to press at all. Don't have the "MKIIX", sorry...


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Some more beamshots, enjoy ...

Lumapower M3, 1xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Low




Lumapower M3, 1xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Low, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 1xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Medium




Lumapower M3, 1xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Medium, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 1xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on High




Lumapower M3, 1xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on High, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 2xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Low




Lumapower M3, 2xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Low, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 2xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Medium




Lumapower M3, 2xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on Medium, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 2xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on High




Lumapower M3, 2xAA 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah, on High, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on Low




Lumapower M3, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on Low, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on Medium




Lumapower M3, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on Medium, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on High




Lumapower M3, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on High, 2-Stops Underexposed




Lumapower M3 in Flood Mode, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on High




Lumapower M3 in Flood Mode, 1xRCR123A 3.7v Protected Li-ion 750mah, on High, 2-Stops Underexposed


----------



## luchs (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

wow, i like that flood mode. very usefull!!!
*great pictures, thank you!!!
*

a newbie-question: what does 2-stops underexposed mean???

did you get it from ricky directly?


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



luchs said:


> wow, i like that flood mode. very usefull!!!
> *great pictures, thank you!!!
> *
> 
> ...


 2-Stop underexposed, means that the picture is underexposed by two stops .

Yes got it directly from Ricky, paid extra for speed post, was shipped on Saturday, and got it today on Monday, now that is fast ...


----------



## luchs (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*


```
2-Stop underexposed, means that the picture is underexposed by two stops :D.
```

:thinking: AAAHHAA!! :thinking: 

 



:duck:


----------



## lumapower (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Hi whc,

Great photos and comparision.
Very good job.   

Thanks.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Great pics whc!! Looks like I seriously need to look at this light.. Although, it seems ALL LumaPower lights need looking at.. Poor wallet! 

The RCR123 on high seems to be the brightest of all the battery options? And as was said before, very nice flood..

WHC, could you post some outside pics, in other words, non-whitewall shots? Curious to see throw and flood real world shots..


----------



## lightbug (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Wonderful looking shots, thank you very much.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

The M3 with AA body looks GIGANTIC compared to the L1 !! Dang it !!  

I know it must feel better in the hand and be more sturdy ..... but for EDC it has to be small !!:touche: 

It'e even bigger than an L1 with the CR123 body !! WTF !!


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Here is some more beam shots on distance about 12-14m, all flashlights is on high, using Li-Ion rechargeable batteries.

Lumapower M1 SSC P4 OP





Lumapower M1 XR-E OP




Fenix L1D-CE




Lumapower M3




Amilite T5




Lumapower LP-Mini OP


----------



## gunga (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

whc, can you explain the UI again?

I think there weas a typo. If bezel is tight, should it be high or off only?

If bezel is loose, then low/med.

Is that correct?

or is it, bezel tight is low/high and bezel loose is off/medium.

Somewhat funky UI and it is bigger than the Fenix (noticed that in the specs). I think it would make decent coat pocket/pack edc. Bit big for anything else. Still, a good light.

I'll wait for mine to come before I make judgements.

How do you like it vs Fenix?
I'm liking my jetbeam C-le, smaller than fenix, almost cr123 size. It is a twisty tho.


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

whc,

probably this is my last question, in your naked eye L1D vs M3 both using 14500
who is the brightest? 

i might goin to drive get M3 to mattk 

anyone from CT interested on M3? lets raid mattk warehouse


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



gunga said:


> whc, can you explain the UI again?
> 
> I think there weas a typo. If bezel is tight, should it be high or off only?
> 
> ...


 The UI is very simple:

With tactically switch high/medium only (head tight->high, head loos->medium)
With 2-Stage Reverse Clicky: off->low->high/medium(if head is loos)->off

The low mode only works with the head tightened, if loosened the flashlights turns off.

Like the simplicity of the M3 UI, and the fact that low and/or medium works with 3.7v Li-Ion. The UI on Fenix L1D-CE is the best I think, but not usable with 3.7v Li-ion, and no tactically switch, that is my personally favourite kind of switch.


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



T4R06 said:


> whc,
> 
> probably this is my last question, in your naked eye L1D vs M3 both using 14500
> who is the brightest?
> ...


 The L1D-CE is brightest...


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Here is the size of the M3 in numbers, and compared to other in its class:

*Lumapower M3:*
_Length_: CR123A body: *9.7*cm, 1xAA body: *11.2*cm, 2xAA body: *16.1*cm
_Diameter_: Head: *2.2*cm, Body: *2.2*cm, Tailcap: *2.2*cm

*Fenix L1D-C:*
_Length_: *9.6*cm
_Diameter_: Head: *2.1*cm, Body: *1.8-2.0*cm, Tailcap: *2.0*cm
*
Amilite T5:*
_Length_: *9.2*cm
_Diameter_: Head: *2.4*cm, Body: *2.0*cm, Tailcap: *2.0*cm


----------



## whc (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Here is some runtime tests, will post more tomorrow if I can find time:

Runtime on High with AW's protected 3.7v high current 750mah RCR123A cell: *1*hour *9*min *56*sec
Runtime on High with AW's protected 3.7v 750mah 14500 cell: *1*hour *28*min *59*sec

Compared to the L1D-CE on same 14500 battery from AW: *1*hour *0*min *32*sec

The M3 gets about 28 minutes longer runtime on same batteries, not bad at all...


----------



## Chao (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Nice review! thanks for the shots.


----------



## LGCubana (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Excellent review. Spot on for me. As I'm debating between the the Fenix L1D CE & the M3.


----------



## X_Marine (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Great pics and review, appreciate your time..
ThanX
X.


----------



## whc (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Some more runtimes for ya all

Runtime on High with 1xAA Ni-Mh 2600mah cell: 
*2*hour *25*min *22*sec to dead
After about *1*hour *30*min the flashlight dimmed to half brightness
From *1*hour *3*min to *2*hours and more the flashlight was even more dim, but with useful light
After *2*hours the flashlight quickly went dead and was very dim
Runtime on High with 2xAA Ni-Mh 2600mah cells:
*3*hour *22*min *37*sec to dead
After about *2*hours the brightness dimmed to half
From *2*hours to *3*hours the flashlight was even more dim, but with useful light
Over *3*hours the flashlight still produced some light, but quickly went dead


----------



## whc (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Some more beam shots, comparing the M3 to L1D-CE on normal 1.2v Ni-Mh 2600mah batteries.

Left: M3 on Low, Right: L1D-CE on Low




Left: M3 on Low, Right: L1D-CE on Low, 2-Stops Underexposed




Left: M3 on Medium, Right: L1D-CE on Medium




Left: M3 on Medium, Right: L1D-CE on Medium, 2-Stops Underexposed




Left: M3 on High, Right: L1D-CE on High




Left: M3 on High, Right: L1D-CE on High, 2-Stops Underexposed


----------



## Marlite (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

whc
Thank you for a very well done review and pics covering all the angles. Your fairness and impartiality helps make us all more knowledgeable and keeps CPF
the most interesting and best run forum on the web. :goodjob:

Cheers, marlite


----------



## luminari (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Awesome review! I was a bit confused at first as I thought you had somehow bored out your L1D-CE to use RCR123a cells  I see it was on 14500.

Seems like a nice light. It's really too bad that it's not as compact as I would have hoped... the RCR123a M3 body is actually longer than the L1D-CE (using normal AA cells). I would have hoped it would be more sized like a P1D-CE with a clickie. Oh well.


----------



## whc (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*



luminari said:


> Awesome review! I was a bit confused at first as I thought you had somehow bored out your L1D-CE to use RCR123a cells  I see it was on 14500.
> 
> Seems like a nice light. It's really too bad that it's not as compact as I would have hoped... the RCR123a M3 body is actually longer than the L1D-CE (using normal AA cells). I would have hoped it would be more sized like a P1D-CE with a clickie. Oh well.


 Yep the L1D-CE is running on 14500.

The size of the M3 is actually quite good in use, I use the CR123A body most, and it some how feels better in my hand than the L1D-CE, the extra diameter and length is good for tactically operation. And the low/medium works on 3.7v cells, unlike Fenix L1T/L1D. I had it in my jeans picket without notice it (not some loos jeans, but regular fit jeans)

I like the M3, it is not the smallest or brightest, but the fit/finish and runtime is above overage, nice and smooth beam, tactically switch, OP-Reflector, spot or flood mode, simple head twist for high/medium.

On the bad side, the body’s HA appears to be just a tad darker than the rest of the flashlight, the LED is a bit off-centre in the one I got, no strobe or sos, larger than other in its class, not the brightest one.

Its in my top 3 of EDC flashlights right now (the other two is L1D-CE and T5).


----------



## whc (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

Just got me a Lux Meter today, and thanks to Quickbeam at Flashlightreviews.com (http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/lightbox_output.htm) I was able to make a device using a milk carton and some aluminium foil (I then reinforced it using corkboard) to measure the "Overall Output".

Here is some results of Overall Output in Lux:

_ Lumapower M3:_
1xAA on high: *3640* Lux
2xAA on high: *4300* Lux
1x14500 on high: *5880* Lux
1xRCR123A on high: *4390* Lux

Now just to compare:

_ Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *8340* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *10910* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP: *8140* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *8950* Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: *5540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: *8230* Lux
_Lumapower LP-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *7810* Lux
_ Fenix L1D-CE:_
1xAA on high: *3990* Lux
1x14500 on high: *8240* Lux
_Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:_
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4850* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4660* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *3020* Lux


----------



## LightScene (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comparisons, and thanks for the new Lux readings. They are really the frosting on the cake.


----------



## heliyardsale (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks a bunch... Very nice review, top notch !!! I hope you ordered the Rexlight and will review it too...
Heli


----------



## whc (Mar 23, 2007)

heliyardsale said:


> Thanks a bunch... Very nice review, top notch !!! I hope you ordered the Rexlight and will review it too...
> Heli


 Yep ordered a RexLight 2.0, will post a review when I get it ...


----------



## Lobo (Mar 23, 2007)

Again, very nice review!
You wouldnt be interested in posting the lux at 1m numbers(throw) for especially the Fenix L1D, Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus and Lumapower M1/M3?


----------



## whc (Mar 24, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Again, very nice review!
> You wouldnt be interested in posting the lux at 1m numbers(throw) for especially the Fenix L1D, Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus and Lumapower M1/M3?


 I am quite busy at this time, so haven’t had time for it yet, but will post some more lux reading for throw and various modes/brightness, when I get the time ...


----------



## Lobo (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks man, it's quite understandable. And I'm patient.


----------



## whc (Mar 25, 2007)

I have updated the list, now woth throw and more modes, enjoy ...

Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

Amilite T5:
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: 8340 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 10910 Lux
Fenix L1D-CE:
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: 3990 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: 3770 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: 1910 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: 430 Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: 8240 Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: 4850 Lux
Lumapower M1:
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: 8140 Lux
1x18650 XR-E OP on low: 1640 Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: 8950 Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: 5540 Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: 8230 Lux
Lumapower LP-Mini:
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: 7810 Lux
Lumapower M3:
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: 3640 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: 1270 Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: 40 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: 4300 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on medium: 1310 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on low: 350 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: 5880 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: 3020 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: 690 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 4390 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on medium: 2940 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on low: 680 Lux
Nuwai X-3:
2xAA Ni-Mh: 3020 Lux
Ultrafire WF-500L:
2x18650 3.7v: 4660 Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

Amilite T5:
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: 2520 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 3260 Lux
Fenix L1D CE:
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: 1460 Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: 3150 Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: 4460 Lux
Lumapower M1:
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: 4820 Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: 5500 Lux
Lumapower M3:
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: 1240 Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: 1530 Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: 1980 Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: 1550 Lux
Lumapower Lp-Mini:
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: 4700 Lux
Nuwai X-3:
2xAA Ni-Mh: 1340 Lux
Ultrafire WF-500L:
2x18650 3.7v: 4710 Lux


----------



## Lobo (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot!

:bow:


----------



## gunga (Mar 25, 2007)

Posted this in eth another of your threads, should probably post it here.

I just wanted to confirm the low-low on the M3. 40 Lux? The Fenix L1D is 10-11x more lux on low? Must make for killer runtimes.

Hmmm, maybe I will keep this light after all...


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 27, 2007)

whc,

Thanks again for so much helpful info.---it is much appreciated.

One thing I'm curious about---if your 14500 and RCR123A are both 3.7v li-ions, and each ~750 mAh, how is it that the 14500 performs so much better, both in terms of output and runtime? I must be missing something on this.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Steve L (Mar 27, 2007)

> One thing I'm curious about---if your 14500 and RCR123A are both 3.7v li-ions, and each ~750 mAh, how is it that the 14500 performs so much better, both in terms of output and runtime? I must be missing something on this.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew


 Looking at the chart it seems WHC Has both 3.0V and 3.7V RCR123A . Maybe it was a typo and it was the 3.0V RCR123A that was used. That would make more sense.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 27, 2007)

Steve L said:


> Looking at the chart it seems WHC Has both 3.0V and 3.7V RCR123A . Maybe it was a typo and it was the 3.0V RCR123A that was used. That would make more sense.



It sure would---good point.

whc, please help us out here.

Thanks.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 27, 2007)

There are both 3.0 and 3.7 volt RCR123 type batteries, as well as disposable 3.0V primaries.


----------



## whc (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, forgot to look by this thread (bean quite bissy).

The battery refering to is AW's High Current 3.7v batteries, I think the 750mah rated is a bit optimistic , maybe some thing like 550-600mah I would think.

I only use the 3.0v Uniross 600mah RCR123A on my Amilite T5, the 3.7v just overdrives the LED to much.

The 40lux on low with the M3 is right, took the reading twice, and got the same .


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, whc. Sounds like that would explain the runtime difference, at least if the 14500 is closer to a "true" 750 mAh. But, even so, wouldn't you expect the output on the two 3.7v cells (RCR123A and 14500) to be closer?


----------



## Steve L (Mar 28, 2007)

Perhaps the CR123A has(developed) a higher internal resistance and the voltage is sagging under load.


----------



## whc (Mar 28, 2007)

Just took some Lux reading again, comparing 14500 vs RCR123A (3.7v), using batteries straight from of the charger, got some slightly diffrent readings on high, medium and low was about the same, here thay are:

Lumapower M3:
1xRCR123A 3.7v Li-Ion on high: 5600 Lux
1x14500 3.7v Li-Ion on high: 6180 Lux

Still 14500 did better, and after short time the voltage will drop and it they will be dimmer.

Just as I wrote thit reply, the postman came by with my new Lumapower M1 Tacitcal, nice, some new toy to play with ...


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 28, 2007)

whc, thanks for the additional readings. That sounds about right to me, based on my "naked eye" comparison of the 14500 vs. the RCR123A (output looked to be about the same).


----------



## big_willie (May 19, 2007)

i am thinking about this light i have one question though. can the tailcap covers be switched because i will not use the 2 stage tail cap and woul like th GID tailcap on the tactical switch


----------



## whc (May 19, 2007)

big_willie said:


> i am thinking about this light i have one question though. can the tailcap covers be switched because i will not use the 2 stage tail cap and woul like th GID tailcap on the tactical switch


 Yes the rubber switch cover can be changed, you can either use the GID or Black tailcap cover to each switch module (use the GID and tactical switch myself)...


----------



## big_willie (May 19, 2007)

thank you whc


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 31, 2007)

excellent review,,,one question ...what kind of leds are inthe light ? cree ? seoul ? thanks


----------



## Dobbler (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Lumapower M3-Transformer XR-E - Mini Review (with pictures and beamshots)*

These numbers for the M3 don't make sense to me:

AW's protected 3.7v high current 750mah RCR123A:
Runtime on high: *1*hour *9*min *56*sec
Output 1xRCR123A on high: *4390* Lux


AW's protected 3.7v 750mah 14500 cell:
Runtime on High with *1*hour *28*min *59*sec
Output 1x14500 on high: *5880* Lux


The RCR123A has the same current, same capacity, but produces shorter runtime AND lower output? 

Is this a case of a bad RCR123A battery, or is there something I don't understand about RAA vs RCR123A?


----------



## Steve L (Sep 17, 2007)

It seems the RCR has a (developed) a higher internal resistance then the 14500. I'm not sure if this is always the case or if the RCR is an older cell(The latter is what I think is most likely).


----------



## Dobbler (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve L said:


> It seems the RCR has a (developed) a higher internal resistance then the 14500. I'm not sure if this is always the case or if the RCR is an older cell(The latter is what I think is most likely).



So in theory the two batteries should produce identical performance...?


----------



## Steve L (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, at the same voltage and capacity(mah) they have the same total power. 3.7v x .75ah=2.775wh(watt hours) for both batteries. So if the 14500 could supply more current(brighter) it should have a shorter runtime. Thats why I figured the RCR123 was an older battery.


----------

